# Otocinclus wont stop zooming around



## bettafan (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a 6.6 gallon planted fluval edge (temp 78, ph 7.4, zero ammonia, zero nitrites, zero nitrates) with 3 neon tetras, one dwarf puffer (who came from a community tank and is much happier with some company after being solo for a month- but I digress...), and one otocinclus. The oto has been in his new tank for 4 days and since he's been in his new home, he/she has never stopped darting around. The oto seems to be eating stuff off the glass, has good coloring, and certainly is active, but my concern is that the oto is TOO active. I put some cucumber in the tank yesterday and the oto would hang out for maybe 3 seconds on the cuke and then continue to do these big circular laps on the glass. Should I be concerned? Even when the lights go out the oto is still zooming around the tank. Comments?


----------



## daobn24 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hahaha, mine does the same thing. U should see when there are two of them together, that's when the real party starts. He's fine.


----------



## bettafan (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks...
For a while there I thought he was going to burn out his motor!
Today he has actually slowed down his frenetic activity.
His tankmates appear a little more relaxed now. 
Thank goodness.
I would like to add another fish or two, but don't want to over stock...I should just stop here...but it's just so tempting!
Maybe another oto to keep #1 oto company or another DP to keep #1 puffer company OR 1 or 2 cardinal tetras. Any suggestions?


----------



## sepehr (Oct 6, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I like otos and I've always had them but they're one of the most dumbest fish in the business that I know of. As soon as I get close to tank, they start dashing from one side of the tank to the other as if they've seen king kong. They actually bang themselves straight againts the glass. Don't forget to drop in algae waffers for them from time to time


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

sepehr said:


> they're one of the most dumbest fish in the business that I know of.


What??? Meanie! 

Oto's are awesome little guys. The behavior you are seeing is normal. Once they get used to you coming around, the darting will slow down and sometimes they won't even mind. A couple of my main tanks, I can even stick my hand in the tank and get right next to them and they don't seem to mind at all.

Now the juvie tank on the other hand, it's like cockroaches when the lights come on. lol I can walk down the stairs and I can see them on the front glass. As soon as I get close, they scatter. They're just young and haven't got used to the interaction as yet.

Now as to the suggestion of other fishies in that small tank, I would suggest a bigger tank.  I don't think (2) DPs in that small of a tank would be a good idear. I could be wrong though.


----------

